# Ginger's Kidding thread - 9/10 - Kidding time!!!Baby Pics



## Missy (Jun 11, 2012)

Here she is. Here name is Ginger. I got a man who was boarding her(a a few others) for someone for the winter, He never came back, and then when they called, he said to keep the goats, he didn't want them. So now I have 2 of them. The man was told that they were miniature dairy goats. The man didn't know much about goats, he just assumed they are pygmy goats like he has.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jun 11, 2012)

Miniature Dairy goat would be a Nigerian Dwarf likely. She looks like she could be one too. The little buckling you were wondering about that is 9 months old is likely one too. ND and pygmies are similar, pygmies are actually classified as meat goats they are shorter and stockier than a ND. ND are more leggy like a dairy goat. We have 2 pygerian (pygmy/ND cross) wethers and they have the legginess of a ND with a pygmy face.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 11, 2012)

She does not look pregnant to me, or she is just pregnant 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## Missy (Jun 11, 2012)

I just got off the phone with them. She aborted in January about 1 month into her pregnancy, then cycled again mid February, then did not come back into heat in March. So she would not be due until mid July. He said she had no udder when she aborted, and now she has a small one building. I am not sure if she would be considered a FF since she aborted before even building an udder, or if this would be considered her second pregnancy if she is bred. I couldn't feel anything when checking her side, however, until the last few week, I didn't feel movement on my other girls either much. lol.


The other good news is they are all tested and negative for CAE, CL, and Johnes Disease.


----------



## drdoolittle (Jun 12, 2012)

Ginger is very cute----she does look more like a Nigerian Dwarf than a pygmy (pygmies are "rounder").  Some people amaze me----I don't know how someone could just say "Keep the goats, I don't want them anymore".  But, it's your gain!  Good luck with them----hope she has some gorgeous kids!


----------



## Missy (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you. I am quite excited about my new goats. Although I am still trying to figure out how I went from 1 Oberhasli and 1 Saanen  to 1 Oberhasli and 1 Saanen and 1 nubian  to 1 Oberhasli and 2 Saanens, 1 nubian .......Then to 1 Oberhasli, 1 Sannen, 2 Nubians, 2 Nigerian Dwarfs and a pygmy.....oh and a little dairy mix buckling...lol.


----------



## marliah (Jun 12, 2012)

I'd say she's Nigerian dwarf and she doesn't look pregnant to me.


----------



## Missy (Jun 12, 2012)

Other than her little udder formation, there is no oter pregnancy clues, I am inclined to believe she is not pregnant as well.


----------



## hcppam (Jun 12, 2012)

marliah said:
			
		

> I'd say she's Nigerian dwarf and she doesn't look pregnant to me.


x2


----------



## Missy (Jun 18, 2012)

Here are some updated pictures from today. I figured I would compare for a few weeks and see if anyone notices any differences.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 18, 2012)

her udder looks bigger


----------



## Missy (Jun 18, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> her udder looks bigger


That is what I thought too. however, I still can't feel anything moving. I am still not 100% convinced either way.


----------



## Missy (Aug 2, 2012)

I think I got some convincing, I noticed Ginger's udder was a bit bigger, so I crouched down on her side with her head to my right and her backside to my left and began gently feeling around, when I was kicked, more than once. I believe there may be only one as it seems like a lot of open space in there as well. I could be wrong though. I talked to the person whom I got her from and they rechecked their records. She aborted at the end of February. Not January, they had her mixed up with another FF who had aborted. So that gives her anywhere from March to June that she could have been bred. March would put her in August. They said she had no udder development when she aborted, she had a little(as you can see from the pictures) when I got her. Now it is the size of a large orange small grapefruit. If she didn't get bred again until just before I got her, it would be November. I am doubting that it was the later of the two. But I am not conviced it would be August either. Here are some new pictures of her, she was not very cooperative when it came to her girly parts, I think I took 10 pictures and this is the best one I also had to hold her tail up, everytime I tried to take the picture she would try to run. Her top view and udder pictures came out pretty good though.

What do you all think? Any guess as to when she would be due?


She hopped as I was holding her tail:






Udder:





Top view:


----------



## Missy (Aug 2, 2012)

Sorry about the large pictures, photobucket didn't resize well.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Aug 2, 2012)

*She definitely looks fatter and the udder is definitely bigger! I would say she is preggo! *


----------



## Missy (Aug 2, 2012)

I am starting to look forward to the possiblility of her having kid(s). Although I know even though she is CAE/CL neg I will probably have to bottle feed. She is still terribly unfriendly. A "Don't touch me even if you have treats...just put them on the ground and walk away...." goat. The other two that came with her are very friendly. She is not mean just, well not nice....I will win her over eventually


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 2, 2012)

Ginger is very cute!! If you minus the horns she does look a lot like a Nigerian Dwarf then pygmy. I think she is pregnant too. How exciting!!


----------



## Missy (Aug 2, 2012)

I would rather her not have horns, she uses them quite frequently. (on the other goats not me). I am currently looking into removing them before she gets any older.


----------



## babsbag (Aug 3, 2012)

I had a scur removed on a buck once. The vet said it was really a horn. It was THE MOST horrible experience I have ever had with an animal. They had to saw off the top of his head. You could see down into his sinuses. If she isn't friendly now she will hate you forever if you do this to her. Even with all the care and attention I gave my boy it still got infected and then it was really a pain to take care of. It was almost a year before it healed and the sinuses closed over all the way. Poor guy, he would snort and pus, mucous, snot, would come out the top of his head.

Seriously think about what you are doing to her. I will never ever put an animal through that again. I disbud them as kids or they keep the horns. Trust me, it was awful.

Hope she kids you some cute kids.


----------



## Missy (Aug 6, 2012)

Her udder is looking a bit bigger today, just slightly. Judging by the above pictures. anyone have a guess at when she will kid?


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 6, 2012)

It really is very helpful if you can get the Mama friendly before she kids...at least that's what I find with sheep and must be the same with goats.  I used to try very hard to not get too friendly or attached to lambs that would one day be in the freezer and one year a ewe that was accidentally bred (very runty and not meant as a breeder but accidents do happen) and when it was obvious that she was well along with her pregnancy, tamed her up quickly.  Put her in a small stall using a rattling feed bucket to get her in there...brought in a lawn chair for me, and treats...soda crackers and graham crackers.  Just sat in there in the small area and loudly munched the treats...she couldn't resist and at the start, she got some if she took it from my hand...didn't take long...then had her allow me to pet her with one hand before she could reach the treat in my other hand.  Truly, in less than an hour she was not only friendly, but after that she was my pal even when let out with the others.

Turns out that when she did lamb she needed help and I had to glove up and go in...it really would have been more difficult for her and for us if she was not used to us petting and handling her before then.

Exciting that she will kid and hope all goes well!!!!

ps...After reading Babsbag about removing horns...yikes...I don't think I'd do that either!!!!


----------



## Missy (Aug 7, 2012)

I wuld haveloved to get her friendly before she was even bred, but she came pregnant evidently.  She is not so bad, once you chase her down she will eat from your hand and let you pet her, she wont come to you though.

On another note, we have a white discharge.


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 7, 2012)

discharge???  long and stringy????    could be soon!!!!  Good luck and hoping for a happy birthing


----------



## Missy (Aug 7, 2012)

Please please please please let it be a doeling. I have been blessed with all bucklings this year. 

I can't wait to see what the baby(ies) look like. 5 different potential fathers:
1) solid black/ brown eyes
2)Black w/white spots blue eyes
3)Chocolate colored with brown eyes
4)White and cream brown eyes polled
5)carmel colored with black markings polled blue eyes


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 7, 2012)

Any progress????


----------



## Missy (Aug 8, 2012)

Not yet, it seems to just be possibly just parts of the plug. Her udder looks slightly fuller, no boom.


----------



## cindyg (Aug 8, 2012)

Missy said:
			
		

> Please please please please let it be a doeling. I have been blessed with all bucklings this year.
> 
> I can't wait to see what the baby(ies) look like. 5 different potential fathers:
> 1) solid black/ brown eyes
> ...


I have a Pygora doe who gave me twin doelings last year, obviously different sires, one ND, one Nubian.  So, you might get one from each!!


----------



## Tmaxson (Aug 8, 2012)

As far as getting her friendly before kidding goes:   I had a doe who was very shy, she wouldn't come near me for anything.  When she kidded she did have diffculties and I had to assist and she did great. I think when they are in the middle of kidding they are just like women in labor and do not care about anything but getting the baby out.   She let me help and even let me pet her afterwards and had no problems letting me handle her baby doe.  She turned out to be an awesome mother.  After they went back out with the herd she wouldn't let me near her again but over time she has gotten a lot better and I can now pet her for longer periods of time, however she's still a bit shy.  Good luck with your kidding and please post pictures.


----------



## Missy (Aug 8, 2012)

One from each...oh my my, I don't want to even think about 5 kids  lol.  A little blue eyed doeling would be wonderful, but I will be happy with just a doeling. I am up to my ears with bucks. I have three full bucks myself, and only four does. 

My personal breeding for this season is:

Oberhasli doe to Saanen buck - keep a doeling, sell bucklings/extra doelings(all have homes)
nubian doeling - remain dry due to age/size
Pygmy doe to nigerian buck - sell all kids(all have homes)
Nigerian Dwarf - not being bred due to being pregnant andneeding time off afterwards(keep 1 doeling from her if she produces one)

Which leaves my big nubian buck who has a few does lined up for him on the outside.


----------



## Missy (Aug 13, 2012)

Still nothing, updated pictures today. Anyone have a guess how much longer???


----------



## Missy (Aug 15, 2012)

Nothing yet I think she is holding out until christmas...lol


----------



## Genipher (Aug 18, 2012)

Anything new??


----------



## Missy (Aug 19, 2012)

Unfortunately no big news yet. Bio-tracking results are in, and unless it is a false one, she is indeed pregnant. I still can't feel babies move, she is a bit bigger, but lower, ligs are still there(I think) udder is a bit bigger, her tail seems lower, she is eatting like a pig, and she still has a little goopy discharge. 


I will NEVER get a pregnant doe again that the owner does not know when she was bred. This guessing game is getting on my nerves quickly. I spend half my time out checking girly parts(against her will) and the rest of the time, on the phone complaining to who ever will listen about my lack of goat kids


----------



## Fluffygal (Aug 19, 2012)

Awe, but that is part of the joy of G.A.S. 

She is just following doe code to the letter and snickering when ya aren't looking.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 19, 2012)

Yeah, they like to drive use crazy.


----------



## Missy (Aug 19, 2012)

She sure is, but what she doesn't know is that I know she has to pop sooner or later. She was already pregnant when I got her at the begining of June. she had some udder development. So I am figuring the latest she could have been bred was early May. Which would make early October babies. However, she is progressing quicker by the day, I don't think it will be that long. I am figuring she was bred in March or April.


----------



## Missy (Aug 26, 2012)

No babies yet, udder is noticibly fuller today, but not tight. Ligs are softer but not gone, and she has been pacing and yawning a lot today, she also licked me, a lot while I was feeling her belly. That is something that has NEVER happened before. Yesterday I felt some movement and kicking today, I am almost sure that I felt a full length of a spine as well as kicking at the same time. Possibly twins? Or maybe I was feeling something I thought was a spine that wasn't. The baby(ies) and low and to her rear side now. I am not sure how much longer  she can make me wait. I never realized how hard it was for people with unknown breeding dates. 

On another note, my Oberhasli doe came into heat on Wednesday, she kept her self as close to the bucks pen as she could(and of course the three bucks preceeded to pee all over themselves, no breeding right now. I don't fancy January babies in NY. 


Cross your fingers for an easy delivery, I have had just about all the disapointment I can take for this year. Also think PINK!


----------



## Missy (Aug 28, 2012)

No baby yet, a lot of goop today, some stringy and clear tonight. Her baby(ies) have moved higher in her belly, I am assuming getting ready for delivery. She also has been making sweet little calling noises. No boom though, also her ligs are not quite gone. I am hoping she goes either tommorrow or Friday-Sunday. I am home all day on those days, with as much as I have been checking her though, she will probably hold off another 2 weeks 


 GIRL GIRL GIRL  ---just in case


----------



## Missy (Sep 3, 2012)

Any guesses as to when she will kid? how many? and sex?(just for the fun of it).

Oh, and for those who couldn't tell, that is a piece of hay stuck to her goop in her girly parts.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 3, 2012)

Wednesday, 2 bucklings.


----------



## Missy (Sep 3, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Wednesday, 2 bucklings.


bucklings 

lol, I deserve a doeling!! my other 2 kiddings this year produced me bucklings!


----------



## autumnprairie (Sep 3, 2012)

tomorrow a buckling and a doeling


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 3, 2012)

Missy said:
			
		

> Pearce Pastures said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Aw, I'm sorry.  It has just been a buck year it seems like for a lot of people. You do need some girls!


----------



## Missy (Sep 3, 2012)

lol, it has been a buck year around here for sure. A few of my goat friends have had either all bucklings or mostly all bucklings. granted they are like me with only a few girls to begin with.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 3, 2012)

I think she has another week or two. So I guess September 15th, twins a doe and buckling.


----------



## Missy (Sep 3, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I think she has another week or two. So I guess September 15th, twins a doe and buckling.


Another week? ah well, I guess I have not had enough sleepless nights or lost enough hair yet. waiting 5 months is stressful enough, but waiting for an undetermined amount of time due to a previous owner who doesn't count days is enough for someone to need meds just to get through. 

I believe she is going to have twins as well. There seems to be too much movement now for just one kid. They feel so tiny too, when my other girls were carrying their single bucklings the parts when kicking and pushing were so so much bigger. Of course this is my first time in a long time with smaller goats. This years experience is all large dairy goats. 10 plus lb kids. Almost 15 years ago when I worked on a goat farm, they had pygoras, most of the kids were smallish.

What is the average size for Nigerian kids or possibly ND x pygmy cross kids?


----------



## Missy (Sep 4, 2012)

Well today came and went and no signs of kidding. I thought maybe her udder felt a little fuller but it is not shiny. baby(ies) were quite active tonight. much kicking going on....Did I mention that a wonderful end of the summer storm rolled in about an hour ago and it is POURING out with thunder and lightening?


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 4, 2012)

I'll guess this Saturday...twin girls


----------



## doxiemoxie (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm in the middle of my herd having their babies and I'm going to guess next Tuesday since she hasn't dropped yet.  As for the weight of pygmy babies they are tiny! my one doe delivered twins today and I (guessing) think they weigh about 3 pounds each.  But totally healthy.  I'll post pics tomorrow so you can see.


----------



## Missy (Sep 5, 2012)

twin girls this saturday? I like your thinking 

I guess I can wait until next week, She decided the storm was not worthy of having babies, could be due to my sleep out with a battery lantern and a sleeping bag in the goat house....lol. Nothing is getting by me if I can help it 

Pictures would be wonderful, thanks


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 5, 2012)

ARRRGGHHH!!! I feel your pain. I have one I thought was going to kid almost a MONTH ago & she is still holding out on me.... Thinking pink for both of us!!!


----------



## Missy (Sep 5, 2012)

Thinking pink for you as well. Her ligs are softer but still there, she also has been nesting a bit. So that bing said, about another week sounds about right...I hope not though.


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 5, 2012)

I'll stick to my guess...this Saturday with twin girls


----------



## doxiemoxie (Sep 6, 2012)

You can see some pics at my "How Big Can It Go?" post...  hang in there!


----------



## Missy (Sep 6, 2012)

I have been following the post. 

No babies yet.


----------



## Blarneyeggs (Sep 7, 2012)

Okay, I wanna play.  I guess ONE big girl, next Saturday, Sept 15th.  (sorry!)


----------



## Missy (Sep 7, 2012)

lol, If I have to wait until next saturday, there better be a girl in there!


He twee twee is a bit longer looking this evening, and poofier a bit. She has dropped some, I can clearly see her hip bones, I never could before. Now I am back to hoping she goes somewhere from Saturday Morning( Shh-I have a wedding to go to tommorrow afternoon - don't tell her though   ) to Monday afternoon as I am off until 10pm Monday night.


----------



## Missy (Sep 8, 2012)

Tommorrow seems like it may be the day. Ginger's udder has hardened up a lot, ligs are almost gone, she has been laying around a lot today and only ate a bit of grain tonight before walking away. I am crossing my fingers she pops tommorrow....Knowing her, she will drag it out another week. lol.


----------



## autumnprairie (Sep 8, 2012)

Missy said:
			
		

> Tommorrow seems like it may be the day. Ginger's udder has hardened up a lot, ligs are almost gone, she has been laying around a lot today and only ate a bit of grain tonight before walking away. I am crossing my fingers she pops tommorrow....Knowing her, she will drag it out another week. lol.


----------



## Missy (Sep 9, 2012)

Maybe not today. Here are some new photo's of today. Closer yes? Anyone want to make new guesses as to when she will go? I took pictures from as many angles as I could She wasn't enjoying the photo op, dumped her food all over


----------



## doxiemoxie (Sep 9, 2012)

I'll stay with Tuesday but I'll hope its sooner!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 9, 2012)

I'll pick Wednesday.


----------



## Missy (Sep 9, 2012)

Anytime this week would be nice


----------



## Missy (Sep 10, 2012)

Ligs are gone, udder has filled out completely, not shiny, but there doesn't feel like their is room for much more expanding. She is also quite vocal today. No amber goo yet.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Missy (Sep 10, 2012)

They are here!!!     Twins!!!  The first one born was a girl, and stuck, I went out and saw one foot sticking out. the other foot was bent back. After careful repositioning, the little girl slid out. Ginger went to work clening her off, and cleaning me too. Then she grunted and gave a mighty push and out shot another one. A little boy. 

Girl on left Boy on right






Girl on left Boy on right





Girl





Boy


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 10, 2012)

They are both adorable!


----------



## Missy (Sep 10, 2012)

I am going out on a limb and saying the father was a pygmy. I am so happy!  :bun


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 10, 2012)

Awwww!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 10, 2012)

congratulations!! pretty babies
How is momma doing?


----------



## Missy (Sep 10, 2012)

She is doing wonderfully. Very vocal talking to the babies, and obsessively licking them. Everytime they try to nurse, she starts licking them all over again. Homefully she will calm down a bit?



***QUESTION***
She aborted her first pregnancy very early on, about a month into it(before I had her) Since it was so early, would she still be considered a first freshener? Or did the first one count and this is her second time?


----------



## Lorrie77 (Sep 10, 2012)

Congratulations on your beautiful new babies!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 10, 2012)

Congrats!   They are adorable!!  Not really sure on the freshener question but did she have milk last time?  If so, I'd say it is her second then


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 10, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!  They are little cuties


----------



## doxiemoxie (Sep 10, 2012)

Beautiful!  Congrats


----------



## Missy (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 11, 2012)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## Syman Says Farms (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats!!! Beautiful babies and glad momma is doing well!


----------



## Nathan Sampson (Oct 16, 2012)

Gorgeous babies congrats.


----------



## Brown Chicka Brown Cow (Oct 17, 2012)

Just love their lil white spots...adorable!


----------



## Blarneyeggs (Oct 18, 2012)

Any new pics?


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 18, 2012)

I checked this thread for new pics too...now aren't we just the photoholics?


----------



## jenlynn4 (Oct 18, 2012)

adorable!!  We need some updated pics of the twins!


----------



## Missy (Oct 21, 2012)

Didn't realize anyone was still watching this Here are a couple updated pictures of the babies. The boy is the one on the ground. The girl is the one being held yelling her head off.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for the photos!!!!  So cute, and your son is a nice looking lad 

Twins are looking healthy and great!


----------



## Missy (Oct 21, 2012)

They are healthy, mom looks good too, not like a bag of bones.  And thank you for the compliments


----------



## Splashy (Oct 21, 2012)

They are so cute.


----------



## Blarneyeggs (Oct 21, 2012)

We picked up goat number 3 today!  So I'm curious.  Are you milking Mom?


----------



## Missy (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes we are milking mom, just in the morning before the kids nurse. She is giving about 24oz in the morning.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 22, 2012)

Awww.  Very cute.


----------

